# Tips/Mentor needed



## McQ (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been in northern TN for the past couple of years, but have only just recently started hunting 'yotes here. I've hunted coyotes quite a bit in IL, but not down here in all of these hills and hollers. It's nowhere close to as open as what I'm used to. I'm looking for some tips/mentor/land to hunt in the Clarksville, TN or Hopkinsville, KY area. I only have so much land out by where I live and I'm in need of some advice on how to hunt it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the site McQ, You might check the State listings below and connect there, Good Luck man. Just so you know PT is the Best PH site on the net!! Great site Great Folks too!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site!

Hopefully you'll find someone in your area, but in the meantime how about posting some pictures or specific questions? At first glance on google earth it looks a lot like eastern Missouri with lots of woods and then real small farm fields / pastures. Back in MO I would always just watch my wind and try to get out to an edge of an open field without being detected. So essentially I was calling the woodland around me and I had the entire field as buffer between me and the woods.

Wish I could offer more advice but not sure exactly what it is you're facing there. If you could let us know more i'm sure guys would love to help out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome McQ, We'll be more than glad to help out. Like Chris said, tell us what you're working with.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## McQ (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm hunting on some land near Land Between the Lakes here in TN and you're right, Chris, it is mostly small fields in between heavily wooded hills. I have permission to hunt a decent bit of land, but I'm stuck at how much walking I should do to get to a stand. Right now I'm parking right off of the road and walking about 150 yds to where I'm making my stand. I'm using terrain and brush to mask my cover, but because of a creek, I don't have a lot of opportunities to get to a lot of places without walking through the middle of the land. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The further away from people you can get, the better.







I found myself crossing creeks in Northern and Southern MO when hunting there. Mainly because I wanted to get back away from everything.

Just look at all of the land you have and try to get in there without driving or walking thru the areas you're trying to call. Walking 150 yards to hunt seems to be common practice in the midwest, but I have been made fun of more than once out west for using those tactics. Apparently I never knew what "hunting" was. Now i am conditioned (mentally, not physically) to put in a little more effort to get into the good hunting areas.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site McQ. This is one of the best sites to ask questions on so feel free to fire away.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All good advice from the above members, I walked in 700 yds. last weekend and had enough excitement to last a lifetime and this morning it will probably be 1000 yds. plus as the yotes must have a den in that area-- its also the farthest away from any human activity!!


----------



## McQ (Feb 12, 2011)

I really appreciate all of your time and input. Right now I'm working on putting together something that is going to make it easier on y'all. I don't want it to be a nuisance for you to help me. Hopefully I'll have something soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

McQ, You're not going to be a nuisance asking questions, part of the fun here on PT is helping others while learning some more ourselves. Everytime I answer a question I learn or rethink what I do and how I do it, and I'll bet the other guys are the same. I won't even get into all the people who may be having the same problem and don't mention it or think about it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

welcome to the site Mcq. I use to live in northern Ohio and there was not large open fields and rolling plains to hunt. Lots of small fields surrounded by wooded lots. When going to hunt approach as quitely as possible. set for 15 to 20 minutes or longerand let everything settle down. Call softly and time your sessions give it 30 minutes or more. If nothing comes in use the terrain to work deeper into your areas. Trees and hills absorb a lot of the sound. Use fences and tree lines to move around. I found as others have said the further I can get in the better my luck was. No matter where you hunt the easy and dumb ones are shot first. Keep trying and be persistant and apply what you know. Ask questions and you will have success. Good Luck and again WELCOME TO PT.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure about out there but I have alot of places that only have samll fields with THICK woods around it. Call one side of it and then move to the other side and try it. Ive taken 3 fox and 1 yote off one 20 acre field. A lot of people tend to call with to much volume. If you know the critters are there then take it slow and low. One place is about 150 yards from a ranch house and alot of other regular traffic, I know the varmints are there so I hunt it. On another lil place you can actually hear the folks talking at the house but it yields fox 8 out 10 times.
Dont over look the easy spots and if they have been called a bunch then you might a lil more trouble than other places.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my suggestions...

1) Use google earth to locate your hunting areas so you can see what is what and where.

2) I would focus on ridges and if you can locate fields in combination all the better. Call into the hollors.

3) If you head east you will be into the mountains and there are bobcats there you lucky dog !

4) Land between the lakes....you might try hunting out of a boat and along the shore lines. You might even take in some crappie fishing while you are at it.


----------

